# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Birthday Fun w/ MikeR

## didier

It is not true that people stop pursuing dreams because they grow old, they grow old because they stop pursuing dreams.  I am sure this will not happen to mike!

----------


## MartinS

Yes,, great time last night for sure.....nice to see everyone. ,, and Didier & Diane, thanks for the posters,,

----------


## andynap

Happy Birthday silent Mike

----------


## amyb

Happy birthday, Mike. You picked a super place in which to mark the occasion.

----------


## noel

Happy Birthday Mike!
Have a wonderful trip!

----------


## JEK

Happy Birthday Mike!

----------


## cec1

Happy birthday, with best wishes for many more!

----------


## PIRATE40

Happy Birthday Mike! Welcome to the 60's....Again......

----------


## Theresa

Good food, good people, a great time. 

Ava loves Lena, as well as "Lena's Mommy and Lena's Daddy."  Or, as she usually refers to them, "my guys."

----------


## KevinS

'Twas a good time.    That birthday song may be longer than In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida though.

----------


## lloyd

Happy birthday Mike
these 60's are the ones we remember( unlike the other ones!..)
LandP

----------


## andynap

I don't see Eve so I guess she slept thru it again.  :Triumphant:

----------


## KevinS

Eve arrives today.  She spent last night on SXM. I waved as we flew by.

----------


## andynap

That's no excuse :uncomfortableness:

----------


## julianne

Happy Birthday, Mike. Never stop being a kid!

----------


## amyb

By the way, Ava has grown and is still a cutie

----------


## tim

​MIKE, HAVE A FABULOUS BIRTHDAY!

----------


## LMAC

Happy Birthday Mike - looked like it was a good one!   Ava is darling ……… but you know that!

----------


## rivertrash

Happy Birthday, Mike.

----------


## Earl

HBD MikeR...maybe we will see you out and about.  We had a celebration too!!

----------


## Rosemary

Happy Birthday, Mike!

----------


## MIke R

Thanks guys ...... It's officially tomorrow but the schedule didn't lend itself to being here then so we tweaked it a bit

----------


## andynap

So you are 61 tomorrow.  :Very Drunk:

----------


## Theresa

He was already 61 by the time they finished the birthday song at Andy's.

----------


## didier

I agree with you theresa, I was begging for that song to stop................lol.

----------


## MIke R

I hated the song

----------


## stbartshopper

Hope the birthday was wonderful!

----------


## MotherOcean

Happy Belated Birthday Mike!!

----------


## Voosh

All the best to ya.

----------


## julianne

Happy real Birthday, Mike! Hope you plan to re-celebrate today.

----------


## GramChop

Happy birthday to you. And many more!!!

----------


## Eve

> Eve arrives today.  She spent last night on SXM. I waved as we flew by.



However I never made it to Le Select.  Well actually I did, at 8 but no one was around.  So headed to L'Isoletta

----------


## fins85258

Happy Birthday Mike



Knock yourself out

----------

